# Router Bit Cabinet



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

free plans for the Router Bit Cabinet plus more

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/503/router-
bit-cabinet.pdf
+++++
Dovetail Key Joinery
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/503/dovetail-key-joinery.pdf

Router Table Dovetail Key Jig
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/503/router-table-dovetail-key-jig.pdf

One more way How to make The door for the cabinet
http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/101/101-stubtenon.pdf

Episode Guide - Season 5, Episode 503 - Woodsmith Shop


==


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hey Bob!*

Just wanted to comment on the Woodsmith plans, or extras thay You can get is very good, and helpfull for a guy like myself! I have also used that after just paging through the program for ideas, I have loaded an artical from the show, and built a few of the ideas shown, to use for Myself. The woodsmith, and shopnotes are a great addition to the show, and to the book!Thanks for posting that!


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Bob .. I have looked at these a couple times and they fall into the category of cool stuff. In particular, I liked the concept of dovetail shaped pegs. The cases my bits came in do a good enough job that I haven't actually built it yet mind you, but would like to try that peg technique on some other stuff. 

Howard...thanks for baiting me into sharing my thoughts on these plans as well


----------



## PetersCreek (Mar 13, 2012)

Same here. I really want to give that dovetail key fixture a try.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Thanks and You're Welcome guys

I do cheat a little bit on the dovetails keys I use the OP jig.
see below

==


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Have you ever tried doing this sort of thing with a dowel instead of a dovetail shaped peg? That could result in some unique looking boxes, especially when done with woods of contrasting colors.



bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks and You're Welcome guys
> 
> ...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

?????????

==



wbh1963 said:


> have you ever tried doing this sort of thing with a dowel instead of a dovetail shaped peg? That could result in some unique looking boxes, especially when done with woods of contrasting colors.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

The insertion of a cross section wedge strengthens the miter joint considerably. I was just wondering how it would work out if the peg was round, instead of 'dovetail' style triangular...

I have heard you talk about pinning out box joints (instead of glueing them up). That's part of what made me think about doweling straight through a miter joint to toughen it up.



bobj3 said:


> ?????????
> 
> ==


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Bill

OK got you now ,that would be tricky maybe with a pocket jig and pocket hole bit ,give it a try Bill and post what you come up with..


===



wbh1963 said:


> The insertion of a cross section wedge strengthens the miter joint considerably. I was just wondering how it would work out if the peg was round, instead of 'dovetail' style triangular...
> 
> I have heard you talk about pinning out box joints (instead of glueing them up). That's part of what made me think about doweling straight through a miter joint to toughen it up.


----------

